# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Comment distinguer un vrai/faux geeks ?

## sparthane777

Je ne sais pas si a vous est dj arriv, mais il m'arrive de parcourir le Web et de tomber sur des commentaires (gnralement dans des forums tant carrment hors-sujet au monde High Tech) d'individus prtendant tre geeks ou mme geekettes  ::roll:: 
Autant dire que d'un point de vue crdibilit je me pose pas mal de question.
A savoir que geek n'est pas un terme interprt de la mme manire par tout le monde.
Geek ne veut pas forcment dire le plus fort en code, en assemblage de PC, en OS toussla...  toussla ... 
Si bien que le terme geek s'adapte plus selon moi  un comportement social plus qu' des comptences en informatique, sciences et electronique.
J'en suis moi-mme un, mais je n'ai jamais eu  me vanter de quoi que ce soit, de plus, c'est lorsque l'on est capable de s'autodpanner, de crer et d'argumenter qu'on a un mrite, pas le fait de s'agglutiner devant son PC et sa console de jeux.
Etes-vous de mon avis ou pas ? Est-ce l'intelligence et les connaissances ou
le comportement qui fait la diffrence ? 
Tout le monde peut-il tre geek sachant l'thique de personnalit ?
Vous connaissez des kevins qui se la jouent nerd, faites leur passer les tests d'adaptation 
http://www.culturellement-geek.com/
Pour info j'y ai eu 46 % mais bon j'tais pas en forme  ::?:

----------


## mortapa

je vois pas le rapport entre le test et tre un geek...

----------


## shadowmoon

Ethymologiquement, geek est un terme amrcain pour dsigner un passionn dans un certain domaine, qui peut bien sur etre l'informatique, mais aussi la cuisine, le tricot, la mythologie gyptienne ...

Ce sont les mdia europens qui, avec leur matrage audio visuel, ont ancr dans le subconscient collectif que geek = fana d'informatique, technique programmation, jeux video et de tout ce qui de prs ou de loin a un rapport avec un ordinateur.

D'ailleurs, pour parler de ces derniers, il serait plus juste, comme tu l'a fais, d'employer le terme de nerd.

----------


## ToshiroSama

moi je dirais que ton message est bon... dans le sens "Pub" pour ton lien qui - a mon avis - n'a aucun rapport avec la Geekattitude

----------


## sparthane777

Il faut tre raliste le terme est employ pour dfinir un simple accroc au PC jusqu' l'aficionados du smartphone ou autres nouveaut technologique 
En revanche, je me place plus dans la catgorie du geek qui aime comprendre le fonctionnement et quasi adepte du reverse engineering d'un simple matriel pouvant aller  une machine de guerre. Alors le terme geek s'est certes dcrdibilis au profit des lobbys de l'industrie (Intel, Sony, Microsoft), des FAI et des chanes de TV manga, la chane nolife toussa toussa ... au point que les gens prennent a pour un compliment. Bref plus a va et plus a fait people d'tre geek, y a qu' voir le matraquage dans le monde du mannequinat pour les femmes (geekettes) qu'on associe plus  n'importe quelle cruche/gourdasse plutt qu' un talent/don particulier qui reviendrait  dire que la femme geekette est informaticienne, boutonneuse et incapable de parler  un mec qui est l'quivalent du geek masculin au sens premier. Normal la relle parit voudrait cel.
Ensuite les descendants geeks furent les punks et autres gothiques. En effet lorsque j'tais au lyce et tudiant, ce mot taient alors ignor, c'tait plutt une catgorie de personne particulire. 
Maintenant, le simple fait d'acheter du matriel costaud revient  dire qu'on est geek, c'est un peu comme acheter une mercedes, BMW, ou autre Ferrarri et se dire qu'on est un mcano.  
Les plus crdibles dans la catgorie de ces petits nouveaux est que sous prtexte de savoir crire leur nom en leet speak, ou de (faire) monter leur PC et savoir faire des petites configs de base que mme mon petit cousin de 7 ans bien aguerri saurait faire. Alors oui ils savent faire des trucs de noobs, mais est-ce que si on commence  compiler du noyau Linux et de faire de la config Linux, ces derniers arriveraient  suivre sans qu'on les seme ?
Un conseil d'ami : le terme geek se dvalorise de faon dcadent au point que n'importe qui peut tre un geek tandisqu'il a fini plthore de jeux sur sa console, a fait plutt kikoo 
Quand j'tais sur Facebook j'en ai vu des phnomnes se prenant pour des geeks/geekettes mme si leur QI, comptences ... n'taient pas adapts  leur profil, qui est diamtralement opposs  celui d'un technicien/technicienne informatique , pire ces gens n'ont mme pas un diplme pour prouver quoique ce soit 

La dernire fois justement, j'ai lu des comms dbiles sur un forum de geeks genre qu'il y a autant de geekettes qu'il n' y a de geeks et seraient encore plus nombreuses : bref y'avait mme eu un GIRLZ POWAA. Je savais que la plupart des commentaires sur des blogs alacon.com taient dbiles et sans fondement mais l chapeau on en tiens une couche  ::mouarf:: 
Bref comme d'hab des gens qui commentent pour ne rien dmontrer ou pire argumenter.  ::roll:: 

Conclusion, depuis que la technologie est devenu accessible l'esprit marketing a transform le geek ermite qui est super comptent en n'importe quel(le) idiot(e) du village croyant rellement avoir une certaine notorit, sans en avoir toutefois la science infuse mais des connaissances plus ou moins lgres

----------


## Invit

Comment distinguer un vrai/faux geeks ?
Les personnes qui se posent la question en sont.
Les autres s'en moquent compltement.

----------


## vpourchet

> d'individus prtendant tre geeks ou mme geekettes


ca on sait tous pourquoi ... c'est le 'geek chic' en gros etre 'geek' c'est a la mode (on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs).

----------


## nuke_y

Oui le terme de "Geek" a chang de signification, mais je ne suis pas sr que ce soit tellement grave. Je pense que quand, de nos jours, on parle de geek on ne donne pas une comptence en informatique mais plutt un comportement:
- tu as achet un t-shirt qui parle d'informatique -> t'es un geek
- tu as un tlphone qui ne sert qu' tlphoner -> t'es pas un geek
- tu as choisi un ipad pour lire tes BD au lieu de les acheter -> t'es un geek
- alors que tu es assis sur le canap, tu prfres te lever pour teindre le PC du salon au lieu d'y accder avec ton portable par un protocole  distance -> t'es pas un geek.

Bref un ensemble de petits dtails, de choix, de comportements, qui font dire aux autres "pffff t'es un geek toi" ou alors "Ah mais tu peux pas comprendre pourquoi c'est super/marrant/fun, t'es pas un geek"

Moi je trouve a bien: quand j'tais jeune pour tre cool il fallait fumer, jouer au foot et avoir des fringues chres. Maintenant il faut aimer les gadgets, les trucs dbiles, l'informatique et les jeux. Vous rendez-vous compte qu'on est devenus COOLS !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

> Moi je trouve a bien: quand j'tais jeune pour tre cool il fallait fumer, jouer au foot et avoir des fringues chres. Maintenant il faut aimer les gadgets, les trucs dbiles, l'informatique et les jeux. Vous rendez-vous compte qu'on est devenus COOLS !


Je suis pas sr qu'on ait gagn au change...Avant, les "gens" ne connaissaient rien  l'informatique et en tait conscients. Aujourd'hui, ils sont persuads de connatre (pour la plupart) et te donne mme des leons...Vraiment, je suis pas sr que ce soit mieux.

----------


## sparthane777

Tout d'abord une bonne anne  tous ceux qui sont de passage en esprant un rel regain dans l'exercice ventuelle de ses fonctions et ses capacits informatiques pour chacun d'entre nous.

Je suis en effet du mme avis que Remizkn pour ce qui est de donner des leons en informatique je sais de quoi ou plutt de quels phnomnes je parle  ::roll:: 
La faute  MSN et autre Facebook qui donnent une pousse d'orgueil  certains prtendant de fait de possder des connaissances et capacits importantes or, c'est plutt le contraire. 

Un peu comme les charlatans qui prtendaient s'y connatre en mdecine tandisqu'ils y connaissaient que dalle.

>vpourchet
Tout est dit dans mon prcdent post et plus haut : c'est le matraquage mdiatique, la mode qui est un rel business, les socits High Tech
Comme on dit l'argent est le nerf de la guerre et geek comme tu dis on sait plus trop pourquoi est pris comme un compliment pour certains et a l'industrie de masse en est consciente, et donc  travers les mdias ils donnent une image des geeks trs diversifis en dpit des comptences et savoirs afin d'en faire des cibles commerciales faciles : business is business quoi.


Perso j'ai dj eu affaire  des gens ne se considrant pas forcment comme tel, et il s'avraient tre des cracks : peut tre des geeks/nerds refouls  ::D:

----------


## nuke_y

Bah personnellement j'ai dj demand conseil  des "geeks", qui n'y connaissent rien en informatique gnrale, sur des sujets prcis sur lesquels ils s'taient penchs: quelle carte SD ou DDE pour la Wii, quel mdia center, quel dcodeur TNT avec + ou - de fonctions.

"Mfiez vous des cons, y en a qui pourraient vous surprendre" (Kaamelott)

----------


## sparthane777

> "Mfiez vous des cons, y en a qui pourraient vous surprendre" (Kaamelott)


 ::ptdr:: 
Elle est excellente celle-l ... je vais la mmoriser dans un coin

----------


## Barsy

Le vrai g33k, c'est celui que l'on trouve dans _The Big Bang Theory_, les autres ne sont que des imposteurs  ::P:

----------


## vpourchet

> Le vrai g33k, c'est celui que l'on trouve dans The Big Bang Theory, les autres ne sont que des imposteurs


franchement j'ai jamais accroche cette serie, j'aime pas du tout  ::(:  desole

par contre dans _The IT Crowd_ y'en a  deux bons

----------


## Bovino

> franchement j'ai jamais accroche cette serie, j'aime pas du tout  desole


Ca dpend (enfin, selon moi  ::aie:: ) : en anglais, c'est excellent, mais les doublages en franais sont tellement nuls que a rend l'ensemble assez insupportable...  ::(: 



> par contre dans _The IT Crowd_ y'en a  deux bons


+1
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Ca dpend (enfin, selon moi ) : en anglais, c'est excellent, mais les doublages en franais sont tellement nuls que a rend l'ensemble assez insupportable...


Je n'ai pas essay de la voir en VF. Mais effectivement, en VO elle est excellente.

Concernant IT Crowd, je ne connais pas, j'y jetterai un oeil.

----------


## vpourchet

> Concernant IT Crowd, je ne connais pas, j'y jetterai un oeil.


jettes y les deux tant qu'a faire  ::aie:: 

j'ai juste regarde en VF the big bang theory c'est peut etre pour ca, et j'ai eu l'impression des le premier episode que pour aimer fallait jouer a WOW ce qui n'est pas mon cas  :8-):

----------


## Barsy

> jettes y les deux tant qu'a faire 
> 
> j'ai juste regarde en VF the big bang theory c'est peut etre pour ca, et j'ai eu l'impression des le premier episode que pour aimer fallait jouer a WOW ce qui n'est pas mon cas


Alors concernant The Big Bang Theory, le premier pisode n'est pas vraiment terrible (mme en VO). Quand j'ai commenc la srie, j'avais tout de suite arrt  cause de a. C'est parce que tout le monde la trouvait excellente autour de moi et qu'on m'a conseiller de poursuivre que j'ai regard la suite et j'ai finalement beaucoup accroch.

Par contre, en ce moment, ma copine est en train de regarder la srie et il m'arrive de temps en temps de revoir un pisode avec elle. J'ai constat que celle-ci est truffe de jeux de mots qui ne sont pas toujours (voire rarement) reproduits dans les sous-titres. Ma copine qui comprend moins bien l'anglais  du mal  tous les saisir et je dois lui en expliquer plusieurs. J'imagine qu'en VF, ils doivent aussi passer  la trappe.

----------


## seeme

> jettes y les deux tant qu'a faire 
> 
> j'ai juste regarde en VF the big bang theory c'est peut etre pour ca, et j'ai eu l'impression des le premier episode que pour aimer fallait jouer a WOW ce qui n'est pas mon cas


WOW revient dans un ou deux pisdes tout au plus. Personnelement je prfre  IT crowd..

----------


## vpourchet

Ok je vais essayer de faire un effort  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour en revenir au sujetm est-ce que regarder des series avec des geeks fait de nous des geeks ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## seeme

> Ok je vais essayer de faire un effort 
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujetm est-ce que regarder des series avec des geeks fait de nous des geeks ?


Meuh nan, tout au plus des ethnologues ^^

Pour moi, le vrai geek, il a pas besoin de porter des tshirt apache.. Il est passion et surtout trs curieux et ouvert (je parle du geek technophile).

----------


## sparthane777

Ca me fait penser  une tude que j'avais lu dans le journal mentionnant que les universitaires amricains auraient tendance  tudier les sries dans leur thse.

Moralit : les sries ne sont finalement pas si bidons que a mais il est vident que si une personne se fait toutes les sries il a pas le temps pour autre chose et donc c'est un geek des sries  ::mrgreen::  CQFD

----------


## tigzy

Salut

Je reviens sur le sujet (dsol  ::mouarf:: )
Vu les tournure que prennent les choses dans les mdias, j'ai cru comprendre que maintenant ds qu'on passe plus d'1h/ jour sur des jeux vidos, on est un geek...  ::mrgreen:: 
En gros, 80% des 12-25 sont des geeks...

Pareil, si on est H24 sur Facebook ou MSN, on est un Geek.
Si on achte Apple, on est un geek...
Z'ont rien compris les mdias

------

tre Geek, c'est dmonter tout ce qui ne marche plus pour jouer du fer  souder. C'est monter un PC les yeux ferms, et y mettre la dernire distri avec noyau homemade.
C'est ne pas avoir le temps de jouer au jeux vidos car c'est plus sympa de les faire.
tre geek, c'est avoir le micro-onde sur le rseau local
C'est faire du code en rvant, allumer le Pc en pleine nuit car on vient d'avoir une illumination.

----------


## vpourchet

> Z'ont rien compris les mdias


Suffit de voir le reportage 'Clement le geek' pour le comprendre :-\ Si c'est ca etre geek sans deconner ....

L'avez vous deja vu ?

----------


## tigzy

Perso, non. Jamais vu rien de tel. Je vais me renseigner  :;):

----------


## Jidefix

> Suffit de voir le reportage 'Clement le geek' pour le comprendre :-\ Si c'est ca etre geek sans deconner ....
> 
> L'avez vous deja vu ?


S'il s'agit de Clement le no life, c'est justement la diffrence entre un no life et un geek, c'est p la mme chose!

Mais bon c'est sympa  regarder quand mme (pauvre Clment, j'espre quand mme qu'il simulait...)

----------


## tigzy

Ah ouais, no-life c'est mme tout l'inverse...
C'est le dbile qui joue  WOW 25h / 24  ::aie::

----------


## vpourchet

arf je croyais que le titre etait clement le geek ... desole j'etais pas aware  ::oops::

----------


## sparthane777

Le truc c'est que en fait on a plusieurs catgories de geek:
-Srie
-Jeux-vidos
-Films (horreur ...)
-informatique
-science
-technologie ...
Mais attention  ne pas confondre Geek et Nolife.  ::nono:: , bien que l'on distingue plusieurs catgories de geeks. Ceux/celles qui se fatiguent les mninges  faire du dveloppement ou rsoudre les incidents informatiques et ceux qui s'abrutissent le cerveaux sur Facebook, les films d'horreur, mangas ... mais qui n'ont aucune valeur utile  l'volution technologique, voire sociale.
Les informaticien(ne)s avec lesquels j'ai t amen  bosser n'taient pas geeks pour autant ce qui prouve bien que geek n'est pas synonyme d'intelligence.

Le preuve : il y a de plus en plus de geek(ette)s mais pas forcment des individus crbrs pour autant du coup  ::mouarf::

----------

